# Good Safety Glasses



## NormG

Never seen this product before. Where did you locate these


----------



## oldretiredjim

Thanks for the review and discussion of glasses. Always an issue for me.


----------



## Whiskers

Norm, I got them on Amazon, That why I was posting a review there.


----------



## bigfingers12

I bought a pair of these on Amazon about two years ago. It took me some time to get the "proper fit". Once I did they work great. I use these for woodworking, metalworking, painting even gardening. These are great for the price but if you sweat a lot you will experience fogging issues. 
The ventilation holes meant to prevent fogging can work against you if you are doing something that creates a lot of dust. Some of that airborne dust gets into the vents. I fixed this issue with a piece of electrical tape.
The lens gets scratched ridiculously easy, even wiping the lens can get it scratched if you are not careful. The lens on mine are heavily scratched, but to be fair to DeWalt I am at times clumsy. They are still my favourite. I plan to replace it in the near future with another.

Pros:
1. Excellent price (around $10)
2. Wide lens
3. Anti fogging works well if you do not sweat a lot
4. Comfortable headband
5. Excellent for people with larger heads

Cons:
1. Fogs easily if you sweat a lot
2. Lens scratches easily
3. Adjusting the goggles to fit properly so dust or airborne contaminants can't get in is based on trial and error.


----------



## Dabcan

I have a lot of trouble with dust in my eyes, so I have bought many versions of these (but not dewalt). I have come to the conclusion that they all fog, no matter the price point, but some are more comfortable than others.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

I have the same pair and love them. I use them all the time.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for your review this is a product I was unaware of.
My first thought was are they ANSI Z87 approved and according to the questions section on Amazon were the products listed they are. It's also helpful to furnish a link to a product when doing a review.

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DPG82-11C-Concealer-Anti-Fog-Safety/forum/Fx1AGIAO009J38O/-/3/ref=cm_cd_ql_psf_ql_pg3?_encoding=UTF8&asin=B000RKQ1NI&cdAnchor=B000RKQ1NI&cdSort=best

For anyone not familiar with ANSI Z87

http://blog.safetyglassesusa.com/sgusa-news/what-does-ansi-z87-1-2010-certified-safety-glasses-mean


----------



## whope

As someone who plays paintball, the only way to get a no fog lens is to have a dual-layer lens (which will also fog in extreme conditions). Anti-fog spay works to some extent. And when snorkeling, I've been told (and done) to spit in my mask and rub it around. Not something I would want to do in the shop.


----------



## jimintx

I bought a pair from Amazon after reading this review, and the first few comments. I like them a lot, but i do not find they are really comfortable over my prescription glasses.

I can make it work, but i have to insert the glasses into the goggle, and then put the combination on my face, and then mess around to get the lenses of the glasses lined up for my eyes. The result is a tight feel around the covers of my eyes. But - they will work and they seem really nice.


----------



## Whiskers

Jim, I actually tried the exact same thing but for me it wasn't just a matter of comfort, it pushed the glasses away from my face which changed the focusing and made it unusable. That why I put my caveats on wearing glasses cause other reviewers had said how they loved that it fit fine on their glasses. Just pointing out this was a YMMV variable.


----------



## jimintx

Whiskers, I didn't mean to imply or suggest that your write up was anything but totally accurate. I just wanted to add my personal experience.


----------



## Surfside

This is definitely useful , good addition to my accessories in the shop.


----------



## pipstorm

The only time I have an issue with fogging is when I wear a dust mask (steam from my breath exiting around the edges of the dust mask). Do you know if these goggles help in preventing fog on the exterior of the lens? Thanks for the reveiw BTW.


----------



## gamygeezer

I ordered a set of these, and they fit my head fine, I guess that means I'm narrow minded. I can get them over my glasses and see OK, and even get my dust mask (http://www.amazon.com/3M-Series-Facepiece-Respirator-Medium/dp/B000FTEDMM/ref=sr_1_7?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1397861156&sr=1-7&keywords=dust+mask) and ear muffs on.

Scares the dogs, though.

If I take any one off, they all come off together. Except the beard, of course.


----------



## Whiskers

Phillip, I haven't tried these yet in combination with my dust mask. Personally I don't have a problem with the outside of my safety glasses fogging, most of my leakage is from the bottom of my dust mask due to my beard, hence the nick Whiskers. However, as I mentioned, in high dust situations, these goggles are weak due to the anti fog feature. The eyes need protection from dust as well as the lungs, and the vent holes can and will let dust in. Soon I will have to do a bunch more overhead sheetrock sanding and I expect these glasses to be not very useful for that, I will probably go back to the lousy foggy cheap things.

I have been doing a lot of work lately using nail drivers and other power tools, and these are great for this. Where before fogging and comfort would drive me to go unprotected I find myself leaving the goggles on which I think is a big improvement. That is where I believe these goggles really shine. The day to day stuff that so many of us do that we should be wearing eye protection but usually do not.

Now it is more trouble to take the glasses off at times than it worth, which means they are still on a couple minutes later when I get into something that is questionable whether they really needed or not, rather than they getting tossed right away til I deem them necessary.


----------

